# First Lady Frances Strickland to Help Kick Off âExplore The Outdoorsâ Statewide C



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Ohio First Lady Frances Strickland and Sean D. Logan, director of the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR), will help kick off âExplore the Outdoors,â a statewide campaign to reconnect children with their natural world, on Saturday, May 10 at Alum Creek State Park in Delaware County.

More...


----------

